# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Linksys στα Multirama

## JohnL

Πηγή: http://www.multirama.gr

*Η νέα σειρά δικτυακών προϊόντων Linksys έρχεται να προστεθεί στις κατηγορίες προϊόντων των καταστημάτων MULTIRAMA.*  

Τα προϊόντα Linksys συνδυάζοντας την τεχνολογία της Cisco Systems, την ποιότητα και την τιμή, κατέχουν ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό στον χώρο της καταναλωτικής αγοράς δικτυακού εξοπλισμού. Ασύρματες κάρτες για Ηλεκτρονικούς Υπολογιστές, Router διαχείρισης γραμμών Internet (PSTN, ISDN, ADSL), ασύρματες συσκευές για σύνδεση παιχνιδομηχανών και πολλά άλλα προϊόντα, με ταχύτητες που αγγίζουν τα 54 Mbps ασύρματα. Με τα πιο γνωστά ασύρματα πρωτόκολλα 802.11g και 802.11b, πιστοποιημένα και συμβατά με τη νέα τεχνολογία Intel Centrino Mobile. 

----------------------------

Αυτό που μένει είναι να κοιτάξουμε τις τιμές τους. Ίσως να κοστίζουν αρκετά λιγότερο, ώστε να συμφέρει περισσότερο να αγοράζουμε από εδώ....

----------


## JohnL

Αποτελέσματα τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας:

*1) Κατάστημα Αθήνας*
- Multirama, παρακαλώ...
- Γειά σας, έχετε το Linksys WRT54g;
- Τι ειναι αυτό;;;
 ::  

*2) Κατάστημα Πειραιά*
- Πλαίσιο, παρακαλώ...
- ...
- Τιν, τιν, τιν (Αιφνίδιος τερματισμός της συνομιλίας  ::  )
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
(Και δεν ήταν λάθος τηλέφωνο!!!)

*3) Κατάστημα Καλλιθέας*

Μετά από τρία τηλεφωνήματα έμαθα ότι προς το παρόν φέρνουν μόνο δύο συσκευές καμία από τις οποίες μάλλον δεν είναι το WRT54g. Πρέπει να γίνει παραγγελία, μου είπε, χωρίς να διευκρινήσει από που... Είναι πολύ πιθανό πάντως να αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των διαφορετικών προιόντων...

----------


## rosered

Οι τιμές που έχουν αρχίσει και εισάγουν οι εταιρίες πληροφορικής τα προϊόντα της linksys είναι ακόμη πολύ υψηλές με αποτέλεσμα να είναι ακόμη πιο τσουχτερές για τον τελικό καταναλωτή (βλέπε εμάς  ::  ).

Για παράδειγμα εταιρίες όπως Infoquest, Πουλιάδης και λοιποί που ξεκίνησαν να φέρνουν linksys σε σχετικό τηλεφώνημα (εκτός του ότι φέρνουν μόνο επιλεγμένα κομμάτια π.χ. WAP54G) η τιμή για ένα wrt54g θα είναι με τους καταλόγους που έχουν αυτή τη στιγμή (όταν με το καλό θα έρθει Ελλάδα βέβαια) 145 euro +φπα.

----------


## stknightmare

Μην με γελουν τα ματια μου?Ναι κυριες και κυριοι τα multi εχουν τωρα ποια site.  ::   ::   ::  

Yg:Here is Greece such word as cheap does not exist.

----------


## JS

Γιατί τρώγεστε ;
Linksys υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα και απο όσο νομίζω ετοιμοπαράδωτα.
http://www.priveshop.gr

WRT54G:
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?cod ... 1384610744

----------


## mike_

http://www.multirama.gr/Multirama/produ ... &ctlg_id=1
Σελίδα 15:
Wireless Broandband Router 54g -> 112,80 Euro (δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω το μοντέλο... μαλλον WRT54G...και αν η τιμή είναι με ή χωρίς το Φ.Π.Α.)

Mike

----------


## trendy

Στο τέλος της σελίδας λέει ότι οι τιμές είναι άνευ ΦΠΑ.

----------


## gadgetakias

Οπως είπε και ο JS, τα LinkSys WRT54G υπάρχουν κανονικά και ετοιμοπαράδοτα.

Την Τρίτη που μας έρχεται 27/7 θα είναι πλέον ετοιμοπαράδοτα και τα WRT54G*S*.  ::  


_Εάν το post θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση και δεν εξυπηρετεί κάτι, σβήστε το ελεύθερα._  ::

----------


## JohnL

> Γιατί τρώγεστε ; 
> Linksys υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα και απο όσο νομίζω ετοιμοπαράδωτα.


Απλά, τα multirama είναι πιο γνωστά και υπάρχουν σε περισσότερες περιοχές. Κάποιους τους βολεύει να αγοράζουν κανονικά από κάποιο μαγαζί και δεν τους αρέσουν οι απομακρυσμένες αγορές. 

Επίσης θεώρησα ότι είχε σημασία, γιατί αφού το φέρνει μία μεγάλη αλυσίδα, ίσως αρχίσουν να πέφτουν οι τιμές ακόμα περισσότερο.  ::  




> Τα LinkSys WRT54G υπάρχουν κανονικά και ετοιμοπαράδοτα. 
> 
> Την Τρίτη που μας έρχεται 27/7 θα είναι πλέον ετοιμοπαράδοτα και τα WRT54GS.


Ωραία!  ::  Τιμή για τα GS θα μάθουμε την Τρίτη;

----------


## gadgetakias

Τα WRT54G*S* έφτασαν σήμερα στα γραφεία μας και είναι ετοιμοπαράδοτα.

Η τιμή τους είναι 122.90 ευρώ +ΦΠΑ.

----------

